# Schwinn Corvette help



## Maurice (May 14, 2022)

Cabers, still fairly new to the old Schwinn world, other than riding around on a Stingray as a little kid in the '60s. Picked up this Corvette. Ebay $125. Rusty and crusty, as advertised... My 1st Corvette model. And starting to fall in love with the Corvette models for sure. Would luv your help in determining what's correct. Or not. I'm not sure about both racks (front WALD), rear no idea. And the Miller generator lights? Serial number K979129. What I'm finding is 1959? First thoughts are blow it apart, just clean/polish regrease and new cool white wall tires. And ride...Thanks in advance !!!
!


----------



## Maurice (May 14, 2022)

Serial number, 1959?


----------



## GTs58 (May 14, 2022)

1959 was a big transition year for Schwinn and most all the models were pretty much updated with new decals, chain guards, carriers and racks, new paint names, the S seats, new S reflectors and more.
I didn't realize that the wire support on the bottom of these first new chain guards was still being used that late in the model year! K is October! So here's the not original list. The shifter is newer, grips should be the flush ovals and white, missing the front carrier that should be the dual stage aluminum Mayweg. The generator lights were a dealer option on most models other than the Traveler where they were standard equipment. Have fun!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 14, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Cabers, still fairly new to the old Schwinn world, other than riding around on a Stingray as a little kid in the '60s. Picked up this Corvette. Ebay $125. Rusty and crusty, as advertised... My 1st Corvette model. And starting to fall in love with the Corvette models for sure. Would luv your help in determining what's correct. Or not. I'm not sure about both racks (front WALD), rear no idea. And the Miller generator lights? Serial number K979129. What I'm finding is 1959? First thoughts are blow it apart, just clean/polish regrease and new cool white wall tires. And ride...Thanks in advance !!!
> !View attachment 1626601
> 
> View attachment 1626602
> ...



That should clean up nicely. The fenders are stainless steel and the wheels should clean up well. The handlebars look pretty beat up. Looks to have lots of original stuff. The pedals were 1 or 2 year style. A good clean and grease will do wonders enjoy.This is my '59 not all original but I really like this one. Good luck


----------



## GTs58 (May 14, 2022)

Here's what Schwinn had on these first chain guards to somewhat support the bottom. Something they picked up from Huffy maybe? 😂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 14, 2022)

1960. Bendix 2-speed. I put air in the tires and rode it around just like this when I got home. 🙂 
these are cool bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 14, 2022)

"blow it apart, just clean/polish regrease and new cool white wall tires."

it was very thoughtful of Schwinn to put stainless fenders on these.


----------



## Maurice (May 14, 2022)

Thanks for the info guys! Ya I had no idea what that little chainguard wire was. Hadn't ever seen one before. Glad to hear it's original GT. Since both racks are NOT original Schwinn, I'll leave them off when it goes back together. Did all Corvette models have white grips? The rear reflector is THE coolest reflector. Bummer the "S" is worn off... 
Was gonna air the tires up and take it for a lap around the block to see if everything works. But the tires don't hold air. I really wanted to see if the 3 speed hub actually worked. Fingers crossed it does. I've never been inside one of these. Surprised the shifter is not 1959. Bottom line, the Corvette models are sexy and I can't wait to get it back together.
Thanks again for the info and help!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2022)

Maurice said:


> I really wanted to see if the 3 speed hub actually worked. Fingers crossed it does.



That  is a  good chance, the Sturmey Archer hub is a very reliable hub


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2022)

Maurice said:


> ll Corvette models have white grips?



Yes


----------



## Maurice (May 15, 2022)

49autocycle your 1960 2 speed is very cool! It looks totally original. It's as coaster brake 2 speed? Asking just because I noticed your bike has a rear frame bracket for a handbrake just like mine. Or am I mistaken. Or did they all run that same bracket regardless? I also noticed that your shifter cable runs down the bottom tube of the bike. I like that. Much cleaner. Mine runs along the top tube.
I dig the S seats and the cool crash bar. Was the crash bar an option or did it come on certain models? And do the seat springs come apart for cleaning/service? Thanks


----------



## Maurice (May 15, 2022)

Just thought of another question while staring at my bike. What headlight did the Corvette models come with stock? Apparently the generator light system on this one were dealer options. Thought they were cool as a kid but remembering they didn't work very well.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 15, 2022)

Maurice said:


> 49autocycle your 1960 2 speed is very cool! It looks totally original. It's as coaster brake 2 speed? Asking just because I noticed your bike has a rear frame bracket for a handbrake just like mine. Or am I mistaken. Or did they all run that same bracket regardless? I also noticed that your shifter cable runs down the bottom tube of the bike. I like that. Much cleaner. Mine runs along the top tube.
> I dig the S seats and the cool crash bar. Was the crash bar an option or did it come on certain models? And do the seat springs come apart for cleaning/service? Thanks



That is a  Bendix manual 2 speed, yes coaster brake they are great 2 speeds. The levers and cables are totally different. The factory routing of the 3 speed is on the top bar and 2 speed is lower, I imagine you could run the 3 speed on the bottom not sure though.


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2022)

Maurice said:


> 49autocycle your 1960 2 speed is very cool! It looks totally original. It's as coaster brake 2 speed? Asking just because I noticed your bike has a rear frame bracket for a handbrake just like mine. Or am I mistaken. Or did they all run that same bracket regardless? I also noticed that your shifter cable runs down the bottom tube of the bike. I like that. Much cleaner. Mine runs along the top tube.
> I dig the S seats and the cool crash bar. Was the crash bar an option or did it come on certain models? And do the seat springs come apart for cleaning/service? Thanks




The Deluxe Mesinger crash rail seat was only used on the Corvette, Jaguar and Fair Lady. That seat had 4 slight variations over the years and was first used on the 1958 models, but the monogram detailing was absent and that started on the 59 models. The chassis can be taken apart for cleaning and the cover can be removed if you want to drill out the rivets. 

There were a few different lights used on the Corvettes over the years so the different lights will be year specific. The 59 models used the CEV light and partsguy has a thread on redoing his. 








						Restoration of Schwinn CEV Light | Project Rides
					

I can guarantee this is the only restoration thread for a light. However, rarity and extent of repairs tell me someone may benefit from my documentation.  This of course is the correct, original Italian CEV light found on deluxe Schwinn middleweights of the 50’s. These are getting tougher to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 16, 2022)

Maurice said:


> 49autocycle your 1960 2 speed is very cool! It looks totally original. It's as coaster brake 2 speed? Asking just because I noticed your bike has a rear frame bracket for a handbrake just like mine. Or am I mistaken. Or did they all run that same bracket regardless?



this style fender bridge was not just for mounting a brake. this bike is original and a coaster brake. I also have a 1981 Cruiser 5 with the same bridge and that one has a drum brake out back. not sure why they changed it.


----------



## Maurice (May 16, 2022)

Fender bridge. That's the term, ok thanks. This morning I wheeled my bike into El Sobrante Cyclery to chat with Gary there. I'm in Norcal and the shop isn't far away. I found this bike shop by word of mouth recently, and Gary opened it in the 1950's. Probably 2-3 dozen antique Schwinn bikes hanging from the ceiling! When he saw my 59 Corvette he says, "I sold those when they were brand new". Music to my ears! He went over EVERY detail of the bike with me. Super cool. I blew it apart today, and the hope is to clean and polish tomorrow. Regrease and reassemble. Thanks for the help so far everybody.  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## falconer (May 16, 2022)

Just be careful when you buy new tires. They MUST fit Schwinn S-7 rims. Schwinn had there own tire size then, all 26 inch middleweight tires are not the same


----------



## Maurice (May 23, 2022)

Going back together. Clear coating the bare frame won the coin toss vs waxing it after sponge bath. CLR soak overnight to remove surface rust from chrome stuff. And polished wheels with Quick Glo paste. Also decided to run slightly larger white wall tires. Should fill in gaps between tires and fenders a little better. We'll see once mounted. Hopefully get this Corvette back up and riding in a few days.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 23, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Should fill in gaps between tires and fenders a little better



They do, you will be happy


----------



## Maurice (May 25, 2022)

You were right CBJ, I am happy with them! Spent some time closing the gap between tire and fenders. Taller tires of course, and took 1/2" out of a few fender braces, plus added some spacers. Nice when stock but I just wanted to tighten it all up a bit. Sexier in my opinion. Left the non correct racks off, and Miller generator lights. Still waiting on the correct white grips and very cool seat tube decal, but took her out for the first ride today!


----------



## vincev (May 25, 2022)

Enjoy the fever and make room for more additions.


----------



## Maurice (May 25, 2022)

Your so right Vince. And no one here warned me about the addiction to Schwinn middleweights...Especially the Corvette models.


----------



## Maurice (Jun 7, 2022)

Other than having a local pinstripe gal re-letter the headbadge, it's done. Bike's about 95% like I found her, and I think fairly close to the way she would have rolled off the assembly line? I left off both racks and generator lights. Lean and mean, no bells whistles, or gizmos. I located some grips, and a few decals. After researching the very pricey CEV lights...ended up with this Enwell. Oh and the new tires/tubes. May have stated before, but absolutely falling in luv with the Corvette models!

I luv the tires! Larger size whitewall fills in the gaps nicely! And with the old school brick tread pattern. Can't beat em! Also I can't say enough about the GREAT customer service from the seller. (vegasismyspot on ebay) Tires arrived with a slice in one. Obviously from shipping. Ended up swapping cells and chatted in person with the seller. He sent out a brand new tire the same day from Socal, and for NO COST to me! Even tho the problem was with the shipper.  Definitely do biz with him in the future.


















THANKS again to all on the Cabe for your input and help! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## phantom (Jun 7, 2022)

It looks beautiful. Screaming for the front rack to be put back on.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2022)

Very nice resurrection! Not sure if you've noticed the Corvette 5 Registry yet, the Corvette model is my favorite. You should try out one of these. 🙃


----------



## Maurice (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks GT. Yep, I've noticed the registry. I've studied the heck out of it. And all the Corvette photos on here that I can. And I'd LUV to get my hands on a 5 speed for sure. Maybe a little pricey? Luv to get my hands on ANY corvette model actually. 2 speed or whatever. It's fast becoming my favorite model. Did they make a single speed/coaster brake Corvette?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Thanks GT. Yep, I've noticed the registry. I've studied the heck out of it. And all the Corvette photos on here that I can. And I'd LUV to get my hands on a 5 speed for sure. Maybe a little pricey? Luv to get my hands on ANY corvette model actually. 2 speed or whatever. It's fast becoming my favorite model. Did they make a single speed/coaster brake Corvette?




The Corvette was available with a coaster from the beginning to the end of production. The 2 speed models weren't available until the 1958 with the Bendix manual. That lasted until Schwinn changed them to the auto Bendix I believe in 61.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 7, 2022)

only the cool people can have the coaster brake two-speed with a cable.  🙂


----------



## Oilit (Jun 10, 2022)

Maurice said:


> Your so right Vince. And no one here warned me about the addiction to Schwinn middleweights...Especially the Corvette models.



Nobody warned you because we're all busy looking for the next hit to feed our own addictions!


----------

